# GBR eggs?



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey so today i was enjoying my tank when i noticed what looks like eggs near where my rams like to hang out. I don't want to get too excited but can someone tell me what fresh ram eggs look like? it's in a wierd spot so i just want to make sure that they are actually eggs.
They are just clear little balls... idk how many. Any info would be great!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If they look like this then you are on the money  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkIVSMD6pBw


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah... don't know... doesn't look quite the same... plus the parents haven't been hanging around them at all... so... we'll see what they are at some point though i guess... prolly snails


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Are they in a glob? Or separated out a little more?

Can you post a picture?


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

wouldn't be able to get a good pic of it :/ but they are bunched together


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Might be snails, what kind of snails do you have in there? Mystery snails do big blobs at the edge of the water line and they are pink, but I believe other snails are more likely to do so in the water. 

If they are GBR then I think they would be guarding them. Fairly fiercely.


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah there isn't much guarding going on at the current lol i just have plain little snails... didn't put them in there they just kinda showed up lol


----------



## DigzTheBeatz (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmmm... Might be hard to know with out a pic. You said this is in the normal area that they like to hang out in. What area of the tank? What are the eggs in/on? Flat surface? In a little ditch? Ornament? Leaf? Are they individual ball / pill shaped? Clear? Milky? Opaque white? Are they white specs in a clear blob? 

If you can attempt any kind of pic it might help. Mine just dropped eggs again! I'm really hoping some will survive this time. I moved the pair into a 29 gallon I just bought off of craigslist. I'm hoping the larger space will increase their chances. Here are some pics. Kind of hard to see, but let me know if yours looks anything like this. 
http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc497/DigzTheBeatz/GBR eggs/IMG_0840.jpg
http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc497/DigzTheBeatz/GBR eggs/IMG_0839.jpg
http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc497/DigzTheBeatz/GBR eggs/IMG_0838.jpg
http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc497/DigzTheBeatz/GBR eggs/IMG_0837.jpg
http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc497/DigzTheBeatz/GBR eggs/IMG_0836.jpg
http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc497/DigzTheBeatz/GBR eggs/IMG_0835.jpg





Mine just dropped eggs again!!


----------

